# Ariens Pro 28 hydro EFI or Honda HSS928AW



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

These two I'm looking hard at. Ariens has treated me well as I just gave my 11528LE to my son in law and it was still running great. The pro hydro EFI has me intrigued, but the concern will be that the EFI is still new, but for $95 more I can get the 5 year warranty to ease mind. The Honda is something I always wanted, but was a bit pricey compared to others, so never got one. But these two are similar priced, so both are in the running. The concerns I have on the Honda, will it have enough power and clogging concerns from what I have read on this forums, and reviews from sites who have bought them. I live in a snow belt area in the Monadnock region in NH, so don't want to fight clogging as I never did with my Ariens. Also, is the Ariens hydro just as good as the Hondas? Trying to have a answer by end of month to take advantage of promos going on. So let me know your feedback.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Like yourself, Ariens has treated me well too so I went with the 28 Pro Hydro with EFI. I can't give any feedback on the machine since I won't be getting it until next month. I'll also pop for the extra warranty for a little "extra" piece of mind. 


Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Being in New Hampshire you may want to consider going to Canada and buying a Yamaha YS1028J.
I also wouldn't rule out an HSS928AT/D.


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

Scored a brand new Honda HSS928ATD today. Guy bought two from one of the big online direct companies for multiple properties they own. Don't know what happen, but they sold one and said they don't need it anymore. It was still in the box crate. We opened it, added the supplied oil, put in gas and the electric start had it running in under a sec. purred like a kitten. So $2300 later, it's in my garage.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> Being in New Hampshire you may want to consider going to Canada and buying a Yamaha YS1028J.
> I also wouldn't rule out an HSS928AT/D.


I would rule out the HSS928AT and GET THE YAMAHA!!! :smile_big:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

What ever brand you end up buying be sure to invest in a supply of fluid film to slick up the cross auger housing and cross augers, chute and spout(spout in the Yamahas case)


----------

